# Dell DLP Front Projector powers off



## bobcatjeffrey (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Dell projector Model 3100 MP. Every time I use the projector it will randomly shut off. I cleaned out the fans but it still shuts off randomly. The only way to turn it back on is to unplug it and plug it back in. Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It sounds like the power cord may have a broken conductor near the plug end that goes into the outlet. The cord may look fine but there could be a broken wire inside the insulating jacket that is making contact when the plug is moved around when reconnecting to the outlet. The next time the projector shuts off try wiggling the cord near the outlet plug and the projector itself to see if it comes back on..... if so, the cord needs replaced or a new end will need installed. If it is not the cord you will need to see if a thermal protector is present and has become weak. Another thing to consider is ventilation and air flow.... if the unit gets hot it will shut down. I'm still thinking it's the cord because the thermal protector takes a minute or two to reset itself and from what I gather, the projector comes back on as soon as you plug the cord back in.


----------



## bobcatjeffrey (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried what you suggested and still It does not work. When the projector shuts off the power light still blinks, but the only way to turn it back on is unplugging it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The power is there if anything lights up...that's good. You said you cleaned the fans but how is the inside of the case?? Dust can be a good insulator and not allow cooling to take place. I don't have a schematic to see what is inline with the power distribution to see what may be failing. It could be a thermal protector but those don't usually reset too quick and take a few seconds to recover. Does the cooling fan still run and you lose the picture??


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you think there is any chance that a bad bulb could be the cause?


----------

